

Announcing TypeScript 1.5 Alpha - nozzlegear
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/typescript/archive/2015/03/27/announcing-typescript-1-5-alpha.aspx

======
tracker1
It's nice that TypeScript is aligning itself to ES7... though I'm not sure
quite how I feel about the type system. It's very similar to
ActionScript3/EcmaScript4, which I never saw much actual advantage to.

JS with small modules, using functional object composition over OO practices
is easily testable and predictable. Although all the OO sugar will make some
happy, to me it's half a step backwards.

------
aikah
So it's called decorator( like Python) and not annotations anymore ?
interesting. I'm all for javascript to be more like python.

